
Tanenbaum–Torvalds_debate (Microkernel vs. Monolithic Kernel) - etaioinshrdlu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanenbaum%E2%80%93Torvalds_debate
======
etaioinshrdlu
I think this debate has a lot of similarities to today's backend architecture
debate, microservices vs. monolith.

